# Frage zu Grafiken und Software!



## Vierauge (13. Aug 2009)

HI Leude!

Experimentiere seit kurzer zeit mit isometrischen grafiken rum. Mir ist es auch schon gelungen einige schöne grafiken zu erstellen. Meine Frage ist nun folgende:

Ich habe alle bisher erstellten isometrischen grafiken mit paint shop pro erstellt, gibt es eine eine andere gute software(ausser photoshop) die mir behilflich sein kann. Strebe ähnliche colorische vielfalt wie in folgenden java-browser game an(runescape classic)->

wie man sehen kann, wenn man in dieses bild reinzoomt(mit einer paint software) besteht zwischen den fast gleichaussehenden farben eine riesge vielfalt.
Muss ich die nun alle einzeln pixeln wenn ichs authentisch haben möchte oder gibs da software die mir unter die arme greift?

danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Apo (13. Aug 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre GIMP. Ist kostenlos und mächtig 
Das könnte die unter die Arme greifen


----------



## Landei (13. Aug 2009)

Als Ergänzung(!) zu einem guten Grafikprogramm würde ich TextureMaker empfehlen. Für die volle Funktionalität wollen sie zwar Penunzen sehen, aber die "freien" Funktionen reichen meist aus.

Texture Maker - The Seamless Texture Generator


----------



## Vierauge (13. Aug 2009)

Gimp hab ich schon,:9

aber den texture maker werd ich mir mal vornehmen,danke!


----------



## Noctarius (13. Aug 2009)

Download PixelToolbox - Erstellen von Pixelgrafiken - Supernature-Forum


----------



## ice-breaker (13. Aug 2009)

Ähm ich habe da letzte Woche erst etwas drübergelesen, finde den Link jedoch nicht mehr.
Da war die Rede, dass dies mit "Noise" realisiert wird.


----------

